# My beach buggy



## TheOpportunist

After a good amount of research, I decided to pull the trigger on a 4th Gen 4Runner. I grew tired of having to rent a 4X4 every time I wanted to hit the surf and realized that the rental costs would eventually add up to the cost of a good, used truck. I picked her up from a guy in NJ a few weeks ago, original owner. She's a V8 with all-time 4WD, 5 speed AT and center-locking diff (oh, and she hauls butt!). It was members' opinions on this forum that swayed me toward the 4Runner and this thing is an absolute beast. I will be taking her to the surf for the first time this weekend so we'll see how that goes.

Since this was going to be my weekend "adventure" vehicle, I wasn't going to keep it stock. First thing I did was take her to a reputable mechanic and had him inspect the drive train and change all the fluids. Then I purchased a Toytec 3" Suspension Lift Kit and 33" Dick Cepek tires and had him install them for me (required welding and other custom work). I also purchased a CBI Fab front hitch receiver and had him put it in. Truck came out great and drives smooth as silk.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

okay - it's been a few months - - - - how did it do in the sand ????


----------



## Gaff It

Didn't know they made a 4runner with a V8 engine, or at least I haven't seen one yet. Curious too, how it did on the sand.


----------



## phillyguy

Sweet truck. Love the hideaway hitch. :fishing:


----------



## hunter1

Nice truck, Only thing i don't like is full time 4x4. No low.


----------



## MSRIEF

Nice rig, enjoy, best regards, and good luck filling the cooler.


----------



## surfchunker

probably illegal in some states to have the front plate hidden when you have the rack on. but otherwise awesome


----------



## surfchunker

I remember a couple years ago VSP was pulling people over for it


----------



## redfishnc

I have a '06 4th gen 4Runner. Mine is the six and it pulls great in the sand. My regular beach ride is my '99 Suburban set up for beach riding and boat pulling. The 4Runners do well on the beaches around here, CB and Fort Fisher.


----------



## TheOpportunist

BarefootJohnny said:


> okay - it's been a few months - - - - how did it do in the sand ????





Gaff It said:


> Didn't know they made a 4runner with a V8 engine, or at least I haven't seen one yet. Curious too, how it did on the sand.



Oh man I never got notified of these replies, sorry gents! Better late than never I guess?! 

Truck did incredibly well in the sand and I beat the _living_ hell out of it! Drove all over Assateague in all types of sand and never once did I feel like I was close to stuckness. That was my first Toyota and now I know first-hand how these trucks earned their reputation.

I upgraded to a 5th last year and did a full lift job on it as well. Amazing machine. Did lots of beach driving and it handled just as well as the 4th gen.



​


----------



## TheOpportunist

<br>
Holy crap I _just_ noticed that this thread is inching on 1 million views making it the most viewed ever on this forum 

      

Am I seeing this right? If so, how did that happen?! Also, does anyone owe me any money? lol


----------



## Cold_Beer839

Wow, over 809k views, that's more than all threads for the entire website combined. Had to be a glitch or something unnatural.


----------



## Cold_Beer839

Been posted for 1291 days and at 810,239 current total views (as of 5/3/2019) that's about 627 bumps per day on average. So yeah, this thread is definitely plugged into a thread bumping bot. But the question is why?


----------



## lil red jeep

Cold_Beer839 said:


> Been posted for 1291 days and at 810,239 current total views (as of 5/3/2019) that's about 627 bumps per day on average. So yeah, this thread is definitely plugged into a thread bumping bot. But the question is why?


Maybe not/ Instead of reading some of the inane ramblings in the lounge I usually read this thread about 614 times a day.


----------



## 1BadF350

lil red jeep said:


> Cold_Beer839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been posted for 1291 days and at 810,239 current total views (as of 5/3/2019) that's about 627 bumps per day on average. So yeah, this thread is definitely plugged into a thread bumping bot. But the question is why?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not/ Instead of reading some of the inane ramblings in the lounge I usually read this thread about 614 times a day.
Click to expand...

Hahahaha


----------



## phillyguy

I’ll do my part to get this thread to 1 million! It’s getting a 3” lift tomorrow. Bilstein adjustable shocks, after market coils and new leafs in the rear. 265/75s are next on the list, but not right away.


----------



## Papa-T

I’ll do my part too. Nice ride. I like the hide away hitch. Enjoy the sand. Make sure you rinse out the frame underneath after each fishing trip. I usually pull my truck up on ramps to get the front higher off the ground, then get underneath with a water hose and rinse everything and rinse all the sand out of the frame. No way to do it without getting soaked but worth it in the long run.


----------



## redfishnc

I believe it is only 4wd high or low. The V8 model does not use 2wd. I wonder if the drive train isn't the same as the Lexus GX460 which is still sold with 4wd Low and High only even in the current model. Great 4WD, I drove mine everywhere out west. Congratulations on a great beach ride. A nice set of 80% worn out radials are great tires for the beach, aggressive tread can dig in.


----------

